# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Сброс пароля 1С 8 (файловый вариант)

## set2333

В интернете есть описание метода сброса паролей пользователей 1С заменой двух байт. Вот программная реализация этого метода. Запустил, нажал кнопочку "Удалить", выбрал файл 1Cv8.1CD, подождал и готово, паролей нет. Ни кого не призываю взламывать базы и воровать данные, просто иногда бывает надо (админ уволился и не оставил пароль, взял у клиента базу поковырять, а пароль взять забыл, и т.д. и т.п.).

http://depositfiles.com/files/i0d3b8927

----------

Arhangel_url (03.11.2015), wxpuser (15.10.2015), Семен2014 (15.10.2015)

----------


## Nixe

> В интернете есть описание метода сброса паролей пользователей 1С заменой двух байт. Вот программная реализация этого метода. Запустил, нажал кнопочку "Удалить", выбрал файл 1Cv8.1CD, подождал и готово, паролей нет. Ни кого не призываю взламывать базы и воровать данные, просто иногда бывает надо (админ уволился и не оставил пароль, взял у клиента базу поковырять, а пароль взять забыл, и т.д. и т.п.).
> 
> http://depositfiles.com/files/i0d3b8927


А попонятней?
Кого и чего рекламируем?:)

----------


## set2333

Да ни чего не рекламирую. Написал утилитку, хотел на Инфостарте выложить, не пропустили, у них там нельзя пароли сбрасывать. Решил сюда выложить - пусть люди польжуются.

----------


## wxpuser

Спасибо! На всякий случай запатронил себе на винт, мало ли че, память подведет))

----------


## set2333

Да не за что. Подумываю полнофункциональный редактор пользователей написать, то там проект значительно весомее, на него пока времени нет.

----------

kimavuss (13.05.2016)

----------

